# LF: Green Terror



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

As titled, I am looking for a FEMALE Green Terror to pair up with my 6" male. Perferably around 6" as well. If anyone has one for sale or trade, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

i say msg AW he might have one


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

i think i have one... i have to pm some one else as he contacted me before


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

simont said:


> i say msg AW he might have one


I sold your beasty man! Pam has him now


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

You might check with Richmond they had one or two larger ones left, also Burnaby may have at around 3". Good luck!


----------



## jono963 (Apr 24, 2010)

I have one that I will sell for a very reasonable price.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Hows my guy doing now?
Glad to hear your going to breed him, he's a great GT.
Your little guys are getting bigger too.

Sorry for the chatter, I just wanted an update on my former fish.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

He is doing great, eats a lot of everything.


----------

